# Oct. 15 2009 - Project NMZ will be auctioned by CCA (Again)



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Description from CCA Auction Info

*Project NMZ Gheenoe*

Does this boat look familiar…….If you participated in the “Project NMZ” raffle last year and did not win, all is not lost. Following Capt. Jan Lemieux’s lead, who donated the boat originally, the winner, Mr. Darren Williamson, from the Hernando Chapter decided to donate the boat back to CCA in an effort to raise more funds for conservation. Here’s a rundown of everything on this little powerhouse, proof that good things really do come in small packages: Donated by MicroSkiff.com.


• 2008 Unlimited Glassworks Gheenoe 15’4”
• Yamaha 8 HP 2 Stroke motor
• Galvanized Continental trailer
• TFO push pole
• 46# Motor Guide Great White 12 V Trolling Motor
• Odyssey deep cycle marine battery
• Custom trolling motor mount by Carbon Marine
• Custom carbon fiber casting platforms fore and aft by Carbon Marine with custom Sea Dek
• Custom carbon fiber tiller extension by Carbon Marine
• Yeti cooler with custom Sea Dek top
• Sea Dek flooring
• Wang anchor system
• Battery charger
• LED gunwale lights
• 4 rod holders
• 5 gallon gas tank
• Bilge pump
• Custom graphic wrap


General Info from 9/13/09

Dear CCA Supporter,

Last chance to RSVP for the CCA Orlando Banquet and Auction presented by WPC! We have a great event planned so if you have not already made a reservation simply reply to this email or call 321-663-2588 to save your spot! There will be a very limited number of tickets available at the door so don't risk it, RSVP today.

This year's highlights include, free beer all night from our new state sponsor, LandShark Lager, free wine all night from our friends at ABC Fine Wines and Spirits, 2 hour open bar, a great display of boats from Hell's Bay Boatworks and special guests Capt. Rick Murphy and Capt. Flip and Diane Pallot.

We also have our best live auction lineup yet (see below for a sneak preview) as well as some great silent auction items. Even the raffle is the best we have ever put together. Raffle items include a Benelli shotgun, a COACH handbag, American Rodsmith combos with Shimano reels, a 42" plasma TV and even a week's vacation in Treasure Cay valued at $2,000! And More!

Seriously, this is the one event you do not want to miss. RSVP now! The banquet is this Thursday, October 15  at 6:00 PM and will be held at SeaWorld's Ports of Call. If you do not already have your tickets please reply to this email to reserve your seat today!

For more information please visit our website at http://www.ccaflorida.org/chapters/orlando.html or you can fax the attached ticket request form to 407-854-1766.

Thanks for your continued support of CCA Florida,
Dan

Dan Askin
General Manager
Coastal Conservation Association Florida
Office 407-854-7002 ext. 13
Cell 321-663-2588
Dedicated To Conserving And Protecting
Florida's Marine Resources.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

So who is going to bid against me ;D


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> So who is going to bid against me ;D


U're not.......


Damn....I can't make it tough  I have alots of things to do before camping trip this weekend.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

> This year's highlights include, free beer all night from our new state sponsor, LandShark Lager, free wine all night from our friends at ABC Fine Wines and Spirits, 2 hour open bar, a great display of boats from Hell's Bay Boatworks and special guests Capt. Rick Murphy and Capt. Flip and Diane Pallot.


Shoot that makes it worth it right there! Unfortunately I can not make it, why is it scheduled on a Thursday! :-[


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> why is it scheduled on a Thursday!  :-[


They have done many years of fundraisers. This turns out to be the best night in terms of attendance and money raised.


----------

